# EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2018)

*EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

						EVGA hat die All-in-One-Wasserkühlung CLC 120 CL11 vorgestellt, die verglichen mit der normalen CLC 120 an einigen Stellen abgespeckt wurde, um einen günstigeren Einstiegspreis zu ermöglichen. Der Kühlblock hat eine simple Kunststoffverkleidung ohne RGB-LEDs. Den Schläuchen fehlt der Sleeve, außerdem scheinen sie kürzer auszufallen. Den Lüfter ersetzt EVGA ebenso.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*


----------



## SaftSpalte (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*



> (hierzulande wird dann erfahrungsgemäß noch ein Aufpreis fällig).



Für die besonderen Menschen auf dem Planeten


----------



## deady1000 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

60$ zzgl kleiner Aufpreis ist aber dennoch ein gutes Angebot für ne kleine AIO.
Sofern der Lüfter nicht zu billig gewählt ist kann man damit schon was anfangen.

Oh ich seh gerade, dass es zb den "Enermax Liqmax II 240" schon für 79€ gibt.
Dann sind die 80€ für den EVGA doch nicht mehr so gut...

Wenn ich sehe, dass die Luftkühler mittlerweile auch über 60€ kosten (DarkRock) würde ich aber immer wieder zur AIO inkl guten Lüftern greifen.


----------



## DankerNoodle (1. März 2018)

deady1000 schrieb:


> 60$ zzgl kleiner Aufpreis ist aber dennoch ein gutes Angebot für ne kleine AIO.
> ...



Zzgl. kommen noch ein paar € für einen vernünftigen Lüfter. Schon Der bei der CLC 120 war gelinde gesagt grotten schlecht und laut. Wenn der Nachfolger noch günstiger produziert ist wird er wohl kaum besser sein... .


----------



## Tigertechnik (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

Ein hauptnegativpunkt von AIOs ist die haltbarkeit der Kühflüssigkeit, grade bei nichtnachfüllbaren.  Hier mal was abschreckendes PCGH Raw & Uncut - Raffs leckende Wasserkuhlung im Video analysiert


----------



## dave4712 (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Ein hauptnegativpunkt von AIOs ist die haltbarkeit der Kühflüssigkeit, grade bei nichtnachfüllbaren.[/url]



Hab von Corsair die H60 seit 2011,Rechner lief größte Zeit nur abends 2-3 Stündchen + am weekend.... Frage mich auch wie lange das wohl noch gut geht,nach dem was ich so gelesen habe braucht man ja nie nachfüllen ..


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

Knapp 7 Jahre nicht schlecht.Lüfter und Pumpe beides noch original?


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*



deady1000 schrieb:


> 60$ zzgl kleiner Aufpreis ist aber dennoch ein gutes Angebot für ne kleine AIO.
> Sofern der Lüfter nicht zu billig gewählt ist kann man damit schon was anfangen.
> 
> Oh ich seh gerade, dass es zb den "Enermax Liqmax II 240" schon für 79€ gibt.
> ...



120er AIOs kosten doch oft nicht mehr. geizhals listet alleine 21 120er AiOs die unter 60€ kosten.


----------



## -d11- (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

Interessant wäre, wie die kleinen (120 / 140) AiO-Wasserkühlungen im Vergleich zu etwa gleich teuren Luftkühlern abschneiden sowohl hinsichtlich Leistung als auch Lautheit. Ich denke da an die gängigen Vertreter wie Noctua NH-D15, Thermalright Macho Rev. B, EKL Brocken 3, die neuen Be Quiet dark rock etc. . Wäre das nicht mal ein Thema für PCGH?!


----------



## Narbennarr (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*

Naja 240er sind ganz leicht über den Luftkühlerboliden anzusiedeln, da befinden sich die 120er eindeutig darunter. Sie sind schwächer, lauter und teurer als Luftkühler. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es, bis auf exotische Systeme, keinen Grund auf 120er AiOs zu setzen


----------



## dave4712 (1. März 2018)

*AW: EVGA CLC 120 CL11: Abgespeckte AiO-Wasserkühlung ohne RGB-Beleuchtung*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Knapp 7 Jahre nicht schlecht.Lüfter und Pumpe beides noch original?



Japs.

Hab auch lange überlegt beim Neubau vor paar Wochen eine neue anzuschaffen,aber nach etwas schlau lesen kann ich sie wohl bedenkenlos weiter nutzen...


----------

